

Cleartrip: How we redesigned everything - cheeaun
http://blog.cleartrip.com/2013/07/10/tuxedo-how-we-redesigned-everything/

======
Tomino
Very nice re-design, but you wouldn not be my choice to get tickets. You
should invest more time in getting best deals. I am looking to travel next
march from Beijing to Prague and on your site this trip starts at $650 while
on other places I get get tickets as low as $530

~~~
munimkazia
It is an India centric OTA. I am not even sure why it is on the front page of
hacker news. It is very big here though.

~~~
hrush
So, it doesn't deserve to be on the front page of Hacker News because it's
Indian?

~~~
munimkazia
The content of this blog is certainly applicable to international audiences,
but Cleartrip as a product works for Indian audiences. I didn't reply
correctly to that comment about the user who is wondering why are prices
between a european city and a city in china is so high. I should have
explained it more clearly.

------
healthenclave
You guyz are amazing. I have been following your website (and a regular
customer) for some time now.

It was SO very refreshing to see that you made the flight search function
Single Page Application.

The newer even Flat design along with EXCELLENT UX design make your service
very pleasant to use. You guys are the BEST tavel site IMO in India by leaps
and bounds.

Keep up the good work.. Who's your UX person ?

~~~
surdattack
Thanks. glad you liked the redesign.

~~~
healthenclave
Would like to know more about the SPA. Did you guys use Backbone or something
else. and more details about the challenges...

~~~
hrush
You can find the details of the front end architecture in one of our older
blog posts:

[http://blog.cleartrip.com/2012/04/10/cleartrip-account-
gets-...](http://blog.cleartrip.com/2012/04/10/cleartrip-account-gets-a-new-
front-end-architecture/)

